# Is it true you want a bigger board while riding all mountain?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

When you say riding all mountain, it usually means that your going to be cruising around the mountain. In that case, a bigger board is going to be more stable when you get going faster. However, the only reason that people do not ride big boards in the park is for easier maneuverability. So yes, it is true that people will ride bigger boards if they ride all mountain, than they would in the park. However, do not get to big of a board as that might make it a little difficult to control.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, a longer effective edge will be more stable at high speeds.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Generally speaking, yes. As Extremo pointed out, longer effective edge equals more stability. 

However, the bigger contributor to stability is stiffness. All-mountain boards will be stiffer than park boards. Big mountain powder/backcountry boards will be stiffer than all-mountain boards. 

So a very general break-down:

Park = Soft flexing, shorter board

All-mountain = Mid to mid-stiff flex, average length board (average in that it is in the center of your weight range)

Backcountry/Big mountain freeride = Stiff and long (that's what she said) board. Some people ride huge boards for this type of riding in upwards of 175cm +

If you're looking for an all-mountain length, don't just think about length alone. Look for a mid to mid-stiff board and consult the board's weight scale. You want to choose a size where your weight falls around center of its weight scale.

Some boards won't give you a range. They will give you a minimum or maximum. A general rule you can follow for these situations is to look for the size that has you + or - 30lbs from the min/max respectively. This is because most boards generally support a range of 50-60lbs. If you ride a wide size, then that range is even greater.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Also depends on the current snow conditions and the terrain...go shorter on firm/packed ice and longer on fluff and deep...on billy goat terrain go shorter and longer for open and bowls.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

I think these days "all mt." and park can be about the same size. But if you do more "free ride" (back country, pow, big mt.) then you want a bigger board in most cases. I like bigger boards myself becasue I think high speed and playing in the woods is much more fun than rails and boxes  (shut up I know I live in PA but I did spend 4 years in WA mr. judgey McJudgerson so yes I know what real BC/Big mt. is).


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You should also consider that people get bigger boards for floating on pow, with rocker tech you don't need to go as big anymore because if it naturally floats better.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Depends what you mean by "all mountain." Seems like for most people on this forum, that means a little park and a little groomers.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

freshy said:


> with rocker tech you don't need to go as big anymore because if it naturally floats better.


QFT .........


----------

